

Attention and awareness in stage magic: turning tricks into research - zcrar70
http://www.nature.com/nrn/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nrn2473.html

======
wallflower
If you haven't seen "The Illusionist", consider adding it to your to-watch
list.

